# Turbo C++ 3.0



## Devrath_ND (Jul 23, 2008)

Where can i download this from

*img177.imageshack.us/img177/3958/clipboard01br9.jpg


----------



## mehulved (Jul 24, 2008)

Wow, our educational system accomplished the mission of creating a humongous flock of 'turbo' zombies.


----------



## aniket.awati (Jul 24, 2008)

just in case you dont know,
c/c++ doesnt mean tc 3.0 as is made apparent by our edu sys.
But anyways, try a good compiler like gcc with ide like Code-Blocks.
Or borland 5.5 with relo (ide) works well (for starters atleast).


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jul 26, 2008)

aniket.awati said:


> just in case you dont know,
> c/c++ doesnt mean tc 3.0 as is made apparent by our edu sys.
> But anyways, try a good compiler like gcc with ide like Code-Blocks.
> Or borland 5.5 with relo (ide) works well (for starters atleast).



I use borland with relo already but i need to get hold of it to be familiar while doing my exams. Is it free or paid


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 26, 2008)

GCC is free, but if you are looking for familiarity to the academic stuff, you shouldn't be looking at it.

Though you wouldn't require "familiarity" here really if you know your code well, I'd suggest you ask your institution itself to provide the software. They usually do without any hesitation.


----------



## mehulved (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah these teachers are prime promoters of piracy.


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jul 27, 2008)

is it paid software


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jul 27, 2008)

Even I used this compiler for two years for my 12th boards.
Dont understand why CBSE uses this ages old compiler as a standard. All APIs are now deprecated I suppose.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 27, 2008)

Devrath_ND said:


> is it paid software


GNU C Compiler? No its not paid.

All you have to do is click on this to get it. But I doubt if it would do you any good, its not what you're really looking for..


----------



## mehulved (Jul 27, 2008)

Devrath_ND said:


> is it paid software


Yes, it is supposed to be, but college teachers are known to be generous enough to offer you a free copy, pirated of course.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jul 27, 2008)

But why are they still using this ages old compiler ????


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 27, 2008)

No idea, atleast at college level we get to use gcc (cc command in *nix environments). But till then its all TC.


----------



## mastana (Jul 27, 2008)

gcc is what is used in most colleges except  few ones(kerala).


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 27, 2008)

My college (and most in MP) still stucked on TC... I use visual studio though...


----------



## ThinkFree (Jul 27, 2008)

Quiz_Master said:


> My college (and most in MP) still stucked on TC... I use visual studio though...



Mine too


----------



## mehulved (Jul 27, 2008)

nitish_mythology said:


> But why are they still using this ages old compiler ????


Cos some colleges forget to upgrade the versions of the teachers. And similarly for the idiots who make those syllabus. Latter are the worst.


----------



## ThinkFree (Jul 27, 2008)

^^Syllabus makers are not to blame as you will hardly see any where it is compulsary to use a particular compiler only. School and college sytem adminstrators are to blame.


----------



## aniket.awati (Jul 29, 2008)

teachers think their students should also learn c/cpp in a way they did. something like old is gold!! 


anyways tc is NOW free and obsolete. And borland 5.5 is also free. YOu can even have something named 'turbo explorer'  free for c++, dont know is it compiler or ide.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 29, 2008)

ThinkFree said:


> ^^Syllabus makers are not to blame as you will hardly see any where it is compulsary to use a particular compiler only. School and college sytem adminstrators are to blame.


The Version of C++ prescribes in the syllabus is the old standard not the ISO C+ standard .
even after 10 years of C++ being standardized the Syllabus-Makers haven't updated the system .

Just look at any 12th grade book out there and you will see the old standard being used. The teachers have no clue either . once i told my comp teacher abt the Standard C++ and he was like , this is "Visual C++" . He thought this version was only used in Visual C++ (Microsoft's IDE) and not that it was a standard .


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jul 29, 2008)

^^
I faced the exact same problem  My teacher told me same..........


----------



## ThinkFree (Jul 29, 2008)

But lucky that the university which has granted affiliation to my college prescribes ANSI Standard C++


----------

